# Hope it's 3rd time lucky! ICSI



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,
Me and my husband are soon to start our 3rd attempt at ICSI treatment using frozen embryo's so thought i would share our story so far.
We got married in 2003 and like most people thought having a baby would be the next stage in our lives but never imagined what lay ahead.
I knew i had Polycystic Ovaries and always had irregular periods so we knew we would not be able to time the most fertile time of my cycle but after trying for 18 months we went to the Doctors who referred us to a specialist. After having further tests i.e to check if my tubes were blocked etc... and as they came back ok, the Polycystic Ovaries and my DH found out he had a low sperm count and slow mobility we were give Clomid for 6 months to no avail. 
We were then referred to the IVF clinic and they did a more detailed sperm test and that is when we found out DH had 99% Anti Bodies in his Sperm and that the only way we could be lucky enough to have children is by ICSI treatment.
We had our first attempt back in 2007 which failed and our second attempt in 2008 which also failed which as you can imagine we were devastated but we were lucky enough to have 4 left to be frozen.
It has taken a few years for us to feel ready to try again but as i am now 33 (34 in June) we are More than ready and are looking forward to start treatment again.
We had our consultation on Friday and had our Bloods taken, then it is the waiting game for my period to start (when ever that will be).
I would like to keep you posted through out and look forward to being part of Fertility Friends and hearing about all of your experiences.
Good Luck to all of you going through this journey and hope you all get the news you are waiting/hoping for!  
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello Lisa

Thank you for sharing your story and I'm sorry for your struggle so far. 

My DF has 100% anti bodies and so, like you ICSI is our only option. This is my first cycle, I start injecting on Saturday and I am very nervy but ready to start. I also have polycystic ovaries and one blocked tube. 

It will be good to hear how this cycle goes for you and share experiences-it's nice to share and off load any stress. 

Good luck and chat soon 
Flossy xxx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

to FF, Lisamarie!!!

Sorry to hear about your struggles to conceive  I'm afraid I can't help with the polycystic ovaries side of things as my story is different but I can off you some links to help find more information and support through your treatment journey. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ CLICK HERE

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck with your FET!

Cherry


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

To Flossy996 & Cherry Tree

Thank you for your messages! 

Flossy - It would be great to keep in touch, like you say its nice to speak wih someone in the same position. 

Good luck for starting your injections, you get used to it I promise. I usually do mine first thing in the morning as that way it is out of the way lol! x

I am just waiting for my period to start and as you know with Polycystic Ovaries you never know when that will be but my last period was 14th Feb so I am hoping i won't have too long to wait!

Lisamarie.... xxxx


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Hiya,

Well AF arrived on 5th April so I rang the clinic to let them know. 

I received my schedule and it is was as follows:
24th April - Start Suprecur injections to down reg. 
21st May - Baseline Scan - If ok should start tablets
4th June - pre theatre scan
10th June - Embryo thaw (4 frozen) to Blast stage
13th June - Froze Embryo Transfer

All of the above dates, subject to my baseline scan and if the lining of my womb is thin. I did ask the nurse what happens if i do not have a bleed as I have PCOS and i never know when i am going to have a period and she said to go for my scan anyway as there may not be nothing to shed if i have not ovulated? Have to wait and see...

Anyway, I am on day 13 of DR and still no bleed or any sign of it, getting a little worried as i don't want to stay DR for any longer than I need to.

I feel very bloated! Not just my tummy but my face and body feels puffy as I feel I have a lot of water retention and I have put 5lb on already. My energy levels were very high at first but i am now starting to feel very tired and sluggish - hey maybe DR is on its way

Flossy, how are you getting on (if you read this?).

Lucky baby dust to all!!!

Lisamarie....


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Lisamarie
Good to hear from you. Glad you now have your protocol set out and you have an idea of when things will happen. Shame that you haven't had your bleed yet and that you are starting to feel bloated. I didn't have to DR but did feel bloated throughout the process. Hope things move on for you soon and that you don't feel too uncomfortable. 

I am ok.  Had 2 little embies transferred last wed (1st May) and so I'm now half way through my 2ww and going crazy!!!! Keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome 

Take care Hun and speak soon 

Floss xxx


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Floss,

Great to hear from you!

Ooo thats brilliant news about your 2 embies being transferred! I will have everything crossed for you!!! You must let me know your results - Lucky baby dust coming your way!!!

I hate the 2ww, its the longest 2 weeks ever isn't it! You have not got long to go now though... x 

Lisamarie... xxx


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks lovely, your well wishes really mean a lot. Yep, this 2 weeks is hellish just hoping it's good news at the end....I'll let you know x


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

I have finally had a bleed, started on sunday but it is very, very light and i am a little worried that it is mid cycle bleed or not a normal period as it is so light and that i have to continue the DR injections for a while longer. I am hoping that is all there is to shed from my lining and that when i have my base line scan on Tues 21st May, my lining is thin enough to start the tablets to thicken my lining ready for FET?

Flossy - Any news yet? i have everything crossed for you!!!

Lisamarie... x


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

BFN


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh Flossy, i am so so sorry.... My thoughts are with you and your partner! All I can do is send you my love and strength to get you through this awful time!
Don't loose hope!!!
Lots of love Lisamarie.....


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Just had my baseline scan and it was nice and thin, so due to start the tablets on friday to thicken my lining - yey!!!

Bit of a way to go yet but my pre theatre scan is booked in for 4th June so hopefully everthing is going to plan and my little frosties survive the thaw ready for FET on 13th June... x


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Update: My baseline scan was on the 4th June to check my lining was thickening up nicely and it was at 9.1mm - yey! Told to stop the suprecure injections on the Friday and start the progesterone pessaries on the sat 8th June (1 in morn and 1 eve) but to carry on with the tablets.

Our 4 frozen embryo's would be taken out to thaw Monday 10th ready for embryo transfer on Thurs 13th June! (Fingers crossed they survive to blast stage)

Waiting for the call to let us know how the embryo's survive the thaw was awful but WAHOO!!! All 4 survived the thawing out stage and so far 3 are at 100% and 1 is at 75%. 

Can't wait for the update tomorrow... come on emby's you can make it to blast stage!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Embryos are still doing well!!! 3 of them have gone from cell 4's to cell 8's over night and the other one went from a 3 to 6 cell.
Fingers crossed that they go from Simple to complex stage and compact well overnight! Come on emby's you can do it x


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

All good to go for embryo transfer tomorrow - yey!!! 2 of my embryos are compacting well but it looks like 2 of them are a little slow andmight not make it! But i only need 1 blast so fingers crossed i get a blast tomorrow!!! X


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lisamarie how are you doing? x


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Flossy,

Sorry not been on this site for a while.

We had a BFN  

How are you?


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Lisamarie

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, It's such a difficult time for you and your partner to go through. I hope that as it has been a few months now you have started to recover and look to the future. Will you give it another go? 

Hope you're well
Floss x


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Flossy,

Thank you! Time is a healer but it is never far from my mind.

We are unsure what to do, I always said I would not try again if it failed 3 times but now it has I feel like I do want to do it again! It might not be for a couple of years as we need to start saving for it....

Are you going to try again Flossy? X


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

You're right, time is a healer but I don't think you ever really completely clear your mind of what's happened. Maybe the fact that you have to take a break to save will be a good thing for you - good luck whatever you decided to do. 

Me and DF are kind of in the middle of a cycle. We started again in sept and had EC on 2nd Oct but I over stimmed so they froze all of our fertilised embryos on day one and will transfer when I am 100% better so looking like it'll be jan. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is our time but if it doesn't work we will definitely have one more go...

xx


----------



## Lisamarie.... (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish you all the luck in the world Flossy!!! Keeping everything crossed for you x 
Let me know how you get on x


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck xx


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you girls, your support means a lot x


----------

